
I Turned My Dad's 1950s Morse Key into a USB Keyboard – Album on Imgur - mikecarlton
https://imgur.com/gallery/lNAtQ
======
siberianbear
Boy, that gave me memories of getting my novice class ham radio license. There
was still a Morse code requirement at that time of five words per minute. I
could barely do it after a lot of practice.

My grandfather, who had an advanced class license, could send and understand
Morse code at 25 words per minute. He was really good at it. He used a fancier
code key called a Vibroplex [1] that could make the dots automatically.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibroplex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibroplex)

------
ewanm89
"Converting the (VERY analogue) Morse key into a digital device was the next
step."

Urm what? A morse key is either on or off, pushed or not pushed, morse code is
an on-off keyed digital mode. It is not analogue under any circumstances.

~~~
danielvf
A year or two ago, I started doing software for embedded hardware. It’s
terrifying how many things we software developer abstract away, actually
behave far more strangely in the real world.

There could be nothing simpler than a button press, right? And yet in the real
world it often enough bounces on and then off several times, quickly. An the
tiny on/offs themselves change voltage for tiny bits of time as the current
coming through bounces off other components in its new path before settling
down. There’s nothing that will shake your faith in binary logic as a simple
hardware button.

------
lightlyused
Good by carpel-tunnel, hello glass arm. Looks like a fun project.

------
amigoingtodie
USB3? Can you tap that fast?

~~~
VladTheImplier
Well, it IS definitely future proof though...

